# ***OFFICIAL*** Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Roy Nelson Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

****OFFICIAL*** Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Roy Nelson Pre/Post Fight Discussion*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Big Country because he has bigger heart than nowadays Cro Cop


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Head says Big Country. Heart says Cro Cop.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is a tough one to pick. Two guys who have looked disappointing recently. Roy looked horrible against Mir, he lasted longer then I thought he would against JDS and he looked decent in his other UFC fights. Crocop has looked bad in almost all of his UFC appearences. Ill go with the guy that has looked the less horrible overall. Big Countr by uneventful decision.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nelson by Headkick.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I like mirko however unfortionatly for Dana I think big country takes this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I hate this fight... they both need this win badly and Roy Nelson has one punch knockout power. Please don't make me cry, Roy.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I voted Crocop because I want him to win, I think Nelson KOs him for sure tho. Mirko has no chin left at all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am hoping Cro Cop takes it and I believe that he definitely can, but I think Nelson will take it. Nelson has looked like crap but has hung in there at least with top competition.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cro Cop actually looked great against Schaub until he got knocked out, but Nelson is a tier or two above Schaub and will put another loss on Mirko's record.

The best bet for Mirko IMO is to fight really carefully and win on points, but Nelson is going to bludgeon him at some point.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mirko is losing this one, yet again a KO loss on his record.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> This is a tough one to pick. Two guys who have looked disappointing recently. Roy looked horrible against Mir, he lasted longer then I thought he would against JDS and he looked decent in his other UFC fights. *Crocop has looked bad in almost all of his UFC appearences.* Ill go with the guy that has looked the less horrible overall. Big Countr by uneventful decision.


I wouldn't say he has looked bad I would say he has looked like a skilled fighter who has lost his chin and some of his confidence. He was going through bad leg injuries in his first UFC run(and kneed 30 times in the balls by Kongo) so I'm not really looking at that. 

His second run has been decent. Three stooges double eyepoke tko on Al-turk. He gave JDS a better fight than anyone in the UFC thus far and it really isn't close. Nelson and Carwin lasting longer doesn't mean anything Crocop was landing solidly on JDS and competitive for almost a full 2 rounds; the Carwin and Nelson fights were brutal one sided beatdowns. Beats Perosh which means nothing. Beats Pat Barry in a fight that showed off CroCops bad chin and his well rounded skills. Gets hugged against the fence by Mir(top 5 HW) who refused to fight and gets KOed by a knee at the end wildly going for the knockout out of frustration. In the Schaub fight he was doing well and I had him ahead in the scoring but gets clipped in the temple and flatlined similar to Chuck/Rich.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cro Cop is skilled enough to beat Nelson but I don't see it happening. Nelson won't respect Cro Cop like Mir and Barry did. He will come running in throwing his bombs and Cro Cop will back up scared until he gets caught by one of them.

I just don't think Cro Cop is strong enough(physically or mentally) to toss Nelson to the side and pick him apart like Mir or Dos Santos did.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I agree with the majority. Its gonna hurt seeing CC get Ko'd again, but I'm afraid thats exactly what were gonna see. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! Cro Cop, smash him!!!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Nelson by Headkick.


Would be both the best and the saddest thing I ever saw.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This picture might look a bit weird:










I know Forrest is a huge LHW, but look at them... Roy also seems to have lost some weight


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nelson looks like his trimmed down the fat a lot. Amazing beard as usual.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

My head says Cro cop is done.... it's almost like cheering for the leafs. Promises of a 'rejuvenated' career after each new fight. 

My heart will always cheer for Mirko. Even though he's a shell of his former killer self, I still want him to win.

Damn I miss PRIDE days. Cro Cop, come out with guns blazing and win your final fight man!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

No way one can lose when one carry such an epic beard.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Struggle to see this going any other way then Nelson grabbing double underhooks, throwing Cro Cop and having his way.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Huge Mirko fan, but going with reverse psychology. Roy by KO with a right overhand. I'm soo tired of seeing it actually happen that I'm going to predict that. Guess if it does happen I won't be as disappointed, but...

Damn...this could be Mirko's last fight yo!!!


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

im just hoping cro cop can give us a good performance for his last fight...

last thing i want to see is CC lying flat on the floor with his leg twisted behind his back..

win lose or draw he should not fight again


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Struggle to see this going any other way then Nelson grabbing double underhooks, throwing Cro Cop and having his way.


Pretty much this.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 3, 2010)

Cro Cop should win.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

As much as I like Roy, I really want CroCop to take this one. I'm bracing myself for another disappointing loss though. I'll be a lot less disappointed if Mirko fights like his heart's still in it. I just want a glimpse of the PRIDE CroCop again.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

People seriously underrate Mirko's take down defense. I'd be very surprised if Nelson can take Mirko down with any kind of ease.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Should be interesting to see how much losing weight is going to benefit Nelson's cardio.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> People seriously underrate Mirko's take down defense. I'd be very surprised if Nelson can take Mirko down with any kind of ease.


This. Mirko has two steel beams for legs and a great great base. No way he's getting taken down.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

K R Y said:


> This. Mirko has two steel beams for legs and a great great base. No way he's getting taken down.


Unless he lets Nelson clinch with him against the cage.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Unless he lets Nelson clinch with him against the cage.


Frank Mir was totally nullified against the cage. He had no success trying to pull Mirko down from the clinch and he's a lot stronger than Nelson.


Probably gonna look like the Schaub vs. Nelson fight, where Schaub slightly outstrike Nelson until Nelson killed him.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The most interesting part of this is whether Roy is fat or not


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This better not turn into another half assed heavyweight snoozefest.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Boorn In The Usa!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn Big Country is in pretty good shape.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

O_O Nelson!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow Roy lost that belly mighty quick. Last time he fought it looked like he was pregnant.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it just me or does the crowd seem really dead?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Big Country via beard smothering, 2nd round, book it


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally the main card starts. The last 2 fights felt like prelims.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

luckbox said:


> Is it just me or does the crowd seem really dead?


Super boring event so far.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

What the **** @ Roy Nelson!?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

He should've come out on California Dreamin'. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's time!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Kung Fu? :confused05:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Leed said:


> He should've come out on California Dreamin'. :thumb02:


I think Achy Breaky Heart would of been appropriate give his hair now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm pulling for Cro-Cop but, unfortunately, we all reach an age when we cannot physically pull the trigger like we used to. There is a detour between brain and foot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nelson's looking good so far.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on Cro Cop!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cro Cop is so tentative these days, i want his corner to light a fire under his arse.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like Roy has awakened CroCop.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jesus Roy is one tough motherfucker, that would have killed me


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Explode out Mirko!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9 Nelson.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Mirko was back for 10 seconds.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

20-18 Nelson


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Somebody really needs to check Roy's chin for granite implants..


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Crocop was doing a lot of missing when he had Roy on the ropes. Should have been picking his shots better.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol....awesome.

War Nelson!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yayyy roy wins


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Disappointing, again..


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Crocop just has no chin now everything hurts him.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't stand watching Mirko fight anymore. The constant backing up into the fence and barely dodging haymakers is just unbearable to watch. He shows some moments of the old Cro Cop but it's not enough.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sad.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

At least there was a glimpse of Cro Cop in this fight.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

well that was a good fight. shame cro cop lost again. but it was a good back and forward fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeeeah Buddy. Nelson by Cro Crop Quit.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

For a second I thought I saw the real CroCop appear, guess not.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

meh
sad fight, mirko got rocked a few times, didn't seem to want to go on anymore after that crucifix

not a fan of Nelson, he's "efficient", he's good, but I have a hard time to find him exciting


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Roy Nelson's belly rub isn't as great now with him being thinner.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

clearly it's time to hang em up for crocop, just like Mike Tyson, he's lost the fighter's spirit. Roy Nelson, a guy with 1/20th the physical attributes, beat him on heart alone.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Remember when Cro Cop had head movement, speed and take down defense? Yeah so do I!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rygu said:


> I'm sad.


It really is sad to see... the Cro Cop of old would never back down. 

For all Wandy's faults modern day, at least he goes out swinging and pushing forward until the very end. Call it a day, Mirko. You had a hell of a career, but it's time to hang them up.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hold on Alistair, Roy wants it next.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Horrible call out lol. So dissapointed with how this turned out.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rofl Joe. I only call you fat because you ARE fat.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

CroCop actually looked pretty great tonight considering. He was quick and powerful, and man that left head kick on Nelson would kill an ordinary fighter (or, fighter with ordinary chin).


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> Remember when Cro Cop had head movement, speed and take down defense? Yeah so do I!


Cro Cop also wasn't 37 years old then.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Kind sad to listen to CroCop, sounds like he really wants to go and perform like he did in Pride but whether its just age or not taking it seriously when he first entered the UFC, sounds like he's regretting not performing.

And Roy Nelson calling out for a title shot is kinda funny, seeing how 2 fights ago, he lost to Mir and JDS. Need some more credible wins especially since winner of Brock vs Overeem will get next crack at the title.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I will always have more respect for cro cop than fedor, cro cop had the balls to go to the UFC and to say that he was so sorry for how performed just showed how real the guy is.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Cro Cop


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That's fair. You do have to account for age... but he himself admits he doesn't have the fire anymore, so call it a day. No regrets and no shame. 

Who did Big Country call out? I missed it.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I will always have more respect for cro cop than fedor, cro cop had the balls to go to the UFC and to say that he was so sorry for how performed just showed how real the guy is.


Well said! Thanks Cro Cop; you are the reason why I started watching this sport!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mirko is a great guy and was a great fighter when his knees and chin weren't destroyed. I'll miss him but this is a good decision he still has skills but it is hard to fight when you are a striker and everything that lands hurts you.

Even in his old age he still gave fights to some of the best heavyweights.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Dam I feel miserable after listening to Crocop's pre fight conference and after fight interview. Really hoped he could pull out a win but I guess it being competitive was good enough for me.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's fair. You do have to account for age... but he himself admits he doesn't have the fire anymore, so call it a day. No regrets and no shame.
> 
> Who did Big Country call out? I missed it.


he said he wanted to go for the belt because he ain't getting younger. not sure if he ever would get a shot, I don't know, I have nothing against the dude, but I just don't see him get W over the big names


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

give nelson mark hunt I'll watch that


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

Every single Mirko fight I get so nervous, and everytime he loses I'm depressed for several days. It's pretty plain to see, though. He is much slower than he used to be, and he literally has practically no striking defense anymore. His hands are down and he just backs up, taking punches straight to the head. Everytime he fights now it just looks like a matter of time until he gets knocked out.

I really hope he hangs it up at this point before he takes some serious damage. It breaks my heart, and I'll sure miss him, but he gave me plenty of great memories and he has nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's fair. You do have to account for age... but he himself admits he doesn't have the fire anymore, so call it a day. No regrets and no shame.
> 
> Who did Big Country call out? I missed it.


Winner of JDS-Velsquez. I'm not sure if the call-out was sincere though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Winner of JDS-Velsquez. I'm not sure if the call-out was sincere though.


It was sincere, but he doesn't expect it, you know what I mean?


I wonder how low Nelson really is right now in weight. I bet he'd easily cut to 205 now.



edit: It's so weird how these formerly top level MMA strikers, in their older age, just put their hands down and walk straight back when they start getting older. I wonder what the scientific explanation for that would be.

you'd think after that much training you'd naturally cut some angles or keep your hands high?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Not sure why anyone would hate on this fight, unless they're just really bitter Cro Cop lost. It was some fun, back-and-forth action, both guys had their moments and Nelson looked about as good as we've seen him.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Should do Nelson vs Kongo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> It was sincere, but he doesn't expect it, you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> I wonder how low Nelson really is right now in weight. I bet he'd easily cut to 205 now.
> ...


I think its two reasons first psychological and second reflexes. I've been wondering the same thing. It can't be a coincidence that Chuck, Wand, Randy, Mirko, and shiet even Fedor are all getting KOed. 

One thing is for sure Mirko of old did come back, but now I truly realize his body doesn't enable him to fight like how he use to. That flurry in the second round was what Mirko did to Wand for 15 minutes straight in one of the most brutal and decisive fights I've ever seen in his career. 

Mirko was in his anti-terrorist killer mode. If he attacks he puts everyone in fear, but when he's pushed back it's the same scenario. 

Damn...I think this card should be called the "CURTAIN CALL." 

Mirko and BJ retiring the same night...fawk yo. That is some depressing shiet...where's my whiskey.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> No_Mercy said:
> 
> 
> > I think its two reasons first psychological and second reflexes. I've been wondering the same thing. It can't be a coincidence that Chuck, Wand, Randy, Mirko, and shiet even Fedor are all getting KOed.
> ...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, Nelson was nasty on the ground but Cro Cop did well. I expected Nelson's overhand right to KO Mirko, but Mirko took it before getting smashed on the ground.

Not sure who Nelson should get next.


----------

